# Gaggia classic new or used? Best value grider?



## billred79

Hello everyone, my very very cheap delonghi espresso machine that made me 2 cappuccinos a day has stopped working. Ive had my eye on the gaggia classic for a while now, only just come across this forum and I see it recommended a lot. Ive also read that the older classic's were made better than the newer versions, if so why is that? I have always bought illy dark roast pre ground but it would be nice to try other coffees. So I was wondering which grinder would be best to buy first, maybe a cheap one to serve me for a few months until I decide on a decent one.

So gaggia classic new or used, what are the benefits of an older machine? Would like new really as I would get a warranty but I suppose they last for years anyway. Also which grinder would anyone recommend best value for money wise. Thanks


----------



## Glenn

Hi Bill and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

The old and new Gaggia Classics are pretty similar

Production switched to Romania from Italy and a smaller solenoid is used

That's pretty much the only changes

They work the same and both are as good as each other

The larger solenoid doesn't require cleaning as much (less issues of scale blocking the solenoid seemed to happen) - but this is a task you can do yourself very easily.

Where are you based?


----------



## billred79

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm based in Colchester Essex. If theres not much difference I'll probably just buy new then.


----------



## Mrboots2u

billred79 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'm based in Colchester Essex. If theres not much difference I'll probably just buy new then.


Used £100-150

New £280-300?

If you sell your new one you'll loose half its value

Second hand ones often come with the OPV mod done and sometimes with the silvia steam wand on and with a non pressurised basket ( which you'll both want to do ..... )

New ones wont .....

Save the cash buy a better grinder.....


----------



## billred79

I was thinking that actually, if I went used then I could get a better grinder straight away, it was either that or buy a new machine and a cheaper grinder first. I just like the idea of a 2 year guarantee instead of running the risk of going used and something going wrong with it. Which grinder should I be looking at then? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

billred79 said:


> I was thinking that actually, if I went used then I could get a better grinder straight away, it was either that or buy a new machine and a cheaper grinder first. I just like the idea of a 2 year guarantee instead of running the risk of going used and something going wrong with it. Which grinder should I be looking at then? Thanks


Gaga if looked after are pretty bomb proof and or fixable

Defoe go for the best grinder you can

read this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money

decide on a budget

perhaps drip coffeechap ( member on here ) a pm and see what he has got


----------



## billred79

thanks I'll have look at that.


----------



## MartinB

Shameless plug but a friend of mine is selling a Gaggia Classic - I popped it in this particular wanted ad earlier:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21092-Gaggia-Classic

Happy to answer any questions - just drop me a PM!


----------



## simon13

I've been using a mahlkonig vario, commercially for a year and would recommend it. A slider broke but was replaced with a cotton bud


----------



## Kman10

I would say go second hand via a forum member then you can guarantee it has been looked after after that get best grinder you can afford


----------



## jkb89

I'm in a similar position now, just bought an MC2 grinder which I can highly recommend (from this forum). Much easier than doing it by hand, and find I'm having more coffee because of it (not sure if that's a good or a bad thing...).

Now I want to buy a Classic, as good as the aeropress is - the grass is always greener


----------



## Jrobjumpsship

Same position, just recently modded my Delonghi K79 as now its time to upgrade to good level espresso machine. Is there any other machines worth considering at this price range second hand? The Classic seems to be the only way to go!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Used £100-150
> 
> New £280-300?
> 
> If you sell your new one you'll loose half its value
> 
> Second hand ones often come with the OPV mod done and sometimes with the silvia steam wand on and with a non pressurised basket ( which you'll both want to do ..... )
> 
> New ones wont .....
> 
> Save the cash buy a better grinder.....


I just ordered the new 2015 model RI9403/18 for £238.99 delivered with two year warranty. Gives me piece of mind knowing it hasn't been mistreated or not descaled as regularly as it should have been. + It's brand spanking new


----------



## froggystyle

Thats crazy, you can pick a second hand one for £130, and then grab a good starter grinder with the rest, or even 20 bags of coffee beans.

When you look inside the classic you see that all parts are easy to get to, easy to replace and the extra costs just for peace of mind makes no sense.

But, each to their own i guess!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

2015 Classic is fitted with stainless steel boiler. Whilst it will depreciate, won't do so as much as the older variants. And, in the end, if Jumbo is happy with his purchase that's the important thing.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

froggystyle said:


> Thats crazy, you can pick a second hand one for £130, and then grab a good starter grinder with the rest, or even 20 bags of coffee beans.
> 
> When you look inside the classic you see that all parts are easy to get to, easy to replace and the extra costs just for peace of mind makes no sense.
> 
> But, each to their own i guess!


Perhaps moneys not quite such an issue for some


----------



## froggystyle

Lucky fella!


----------



## colm1989

If that's the case why settle for a gaggia classic


----------



## Scotford

colm1989 said:


> If that's the case why settle for a gaggia classic


Yeah, you can get a new Hydra 1 group for about 5k.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

colm1989 said:


> If that's the case why settle for a gaggia classic


I don't feel I'm at all "settling" for a Gaggia Classic. I rather like its looks, it gets great reviews and seems to have longevity.

And by buying new IF I do decide to swap the steaming wand, amongst other things, I will be able to make a comparison based on my own experience of whether it has indeed made an improvement.

Then I would still retain the original, albeit slightly bent or maybe not if I insert a plumbers bending spring whilst undertaking the task.


----------



## tombunton

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I don't feel I'm at all "settling" for a Gaggia Classic. I rather like its looks, it gets great reviews and seems to have longevity.
> 
> And by buying new IF I do decide to swap the steaming wand, amongst other things, I will be able to make a comparison based on my own experience of whether it has indeed made an improvement.
> 
> Then I would still retain the original, albeit slightly bent or maybe not if I insert a plumbers bending spring whilst undertaking the task.


I think it's fair enough going for new Jumbo. I was tempted to go new, you posted a link the other day to the new 2015 model and I almost went for it from the same place. What I don't understand is why the new price for Gaggia Classics' vary so much between the model numbers.

I think used is for me however, like the idea of tinkering with it one-day and I reckon I'll feel less like doing that to a brand spanking new Classic.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I've no idea why the price would differ between model numbers so much, I just thought it differed between the places you could get them from, some wanted much more than others for the same model number. Also, I found it nigh on impossible to find the previous model number in stock.Ebay being the only exception.

Incidentally, the portafilter handle is so bloody hard to turn to the right place on my new machine I have to brace the machine with my body ! Dont know whether its because of this or the amount of coffee i've consumed that I feel a little giddy:confused:


----------



## NJD1977

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Incidentally, the portafilter handle is so bloody hard to turn to the right place on my new machine I have to brace the machine with my body ! Dont know whether its because of this or the amount of coffee i've consumed that I feel a little giddy:confused:


It shouldn't be that hard at all. If it is, one of the reasons could be that your over-dosing the basket and not allowing enough headspace to the shower screen. Try locking the portafilter in with a tamped puck then unlocking without pulling a shot, if you can see a clear screw imprint from the shower head in the coffee then you've dosed too much and that's what's making the portafilter hard to engage. Also, try locking in an empty basket to see if it is still just as awkward.

The only other thing it could be is coffee jammed up around the grouphead gasket - get a grouphead brush and give it a brush out.


----------



## jeebsy

What is the 'right' place? Your gasket will take a bit of time to bed in. As long as the pf is securely locked in the position isn't really relevant


----------



## NJD1977

I suppose anywhere between 7 O'clock and 5 O'clock is going to be fine as long as it's secure. If it's outside of that zone or very difficult to get it into that zone it's probably an indicator of a potential problem with something.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

NJD1977 said:


> It shouldn't be that hard at all. If it is, one of the reasons could be that your over-dosing the basket and not allowing enough headspace to the shower screen. Try locking the portafilter in with a tamped puck then unlocking without pulling a shot, if you can see a clear screw imprint from the shower head in the coffee then you've dosed too much and that's what's making the portafilter hard to engage. Also, try locking in an empty basket to see if it is still just as awkward.
> 
> The only other thing it could be is coffee jammed up around the grouphead gasket - get a grouphead brush and give it a brush out.


I dont think its because im over dosing the basket, as so far my pucks have been sloppy with no sign they have come into contact with the shower screen. I have only had three cups so far using the double basket. I have used two level scoops using the measuring spoon provided, I shall try upping the amount until I get a firmer puck.

I have tried putting it in without the filter and its easier then. But looking at the portafilter with the filter in it adds about 3 millimeters to the height.

Im thinking its just because its new and the seal is bedding in as Ive just been over to it and gone through the motions of putting the handle in and out and it does seem to be easing slightly


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

NJD1977 said:


> I suppose anywhere between 7 O'clock and 5 O'clock is going to be fine as long as it's secure. If it's outside of that zone or very difficult to get it into that zone it's probably an indicator of a potential problem with something.


I was going for the 6 O'clock position, but achieving 6.30

It seems easier now the machine is cooling down, that or the gasket is indeed bedding in.


----------



## Scotford

If it's a brand new set of seals on it, then you just need to slam the group handle on and off a few times and it'll get easier.


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I have used two level scoops using the measuring spoon provided


Don't do this, please

Do you have scales?


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Don't do this, please
> 
> Do you have scales?


This.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Definitely weigh dose going in.

Definitely weigh dose going out (even if it's just to get dialled in on a bag of beans).

It will save you a world of pain, particularly when starting out as otherwise you won't know your "@rse from a hole in the ground".


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I dont think its because im over dosing the basket, as so far my pucks have been sloppy with no sign they have come into contact with the shower screen. I have only had three cups so far using the double basket. I have used two level scoops using the measuring spoon provided, I shall try upping the amount until I get a firmer puck.
> 
> I have tried putting it in without the filter and its easier then. But looking at the portafilter with the filter in it adds about 3 millimeters to the height.
> 
> Im thinking its just because its new and the seal is bedding in as Ive just been over to it and gone through the motions of putting the handle in and out and it does seem to be easing slightly


Hi you have a soupy puck because the water can't get through...either because the coffee you are using is pretty dark and or there is too much coffee or too fine a grind or all three.

The scoop is useless for dosing with , as directed by others memebes cheap scales will help you get a good sized dose...

All machine pf fit easier without a basket in

If you havent already please read this thread,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

if you have pleas read it again

Thanks Martin


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I have no scales.

I have successfully used the Francis Francis X1 for the past 7 - 8 years by using the scoop provided and thought it would be similar.

I shall persevere for now and consider scales if I make no progress.

Thanks everyone for such swift and helpful responses.


----------



## colm1989

A scales is only £6 and will make massive improvements to your espresso shots


----------



## Scotford

Silly wabbit. Not weighing shots is for kids!


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I shall persevere for now and consider scales if I make no progress.


A fool's errand.


----------



## twotone

Anyone have link to a decent set of digi scales?

My sooper dooper Salter calory counting scales have just gone for a burton.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

Basic ones that'll do a job or all signing all dancing?


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> Basic ones that'll do a job or all signing all dancing?


Basic mate, the last one cost me about £35 but the cold has obviously got to it.

I've a wee digi scale that I use for setting up cartridges on the tonearm of my SL-1200 but that is just a wee bit small.

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-LCD-Digital-Electronic-Gold-Jewellery-Tear-Weight-Scales-Weighing-0-1-1000g-/121509266897?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c4a8445d1


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-LCD-Digital-Electronic-Gold-Jewellery-Tear-Weight-Scales-Weighing-0-1-1000g-/121509266897?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c4a8445d1


Thanks jeebsy, bought:good:

Don't suppose you have a link for a reasonable under grinder knock box/drawer?

Tony


----------



## cracker666

Back on subject.

The wife bought me a new Gaggia Classic, not the v2 2015.

The v2 was £299.00

The v1 was £220. Inc coffe club stuff.

Pitcher, thermometer, shot glass, descallers x2, choc sprinkler, 2x larger bags of preground roasted this morning 290g coffee.

Training cd etc.

Kerching.

Am I bothered mine has a ali boiler instead of the stainless steel, am I feck.

Did i get a good deal, i personnally think so hell yeah.


----------



## jeebsy

twotone said:


> Thanks jeebsy, bought:good:
> 
> Don't suppose you have a link for a reasonable under grinder knock box/drawer?
> 
> Tony


The stainless ones are quite pricey new so you'd be as well putting a wanted ad up on here. These are quite good if you're short on space (small but nice): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grindenstein-Knock-Out-Box-Black/dp/B0016J7YQM


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I still use this knock box


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> The stainless ones are quite pricey new so you'd be as well putting a wanted ad up on here. These are quite good if you're short on space (small but nice): http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grindenstein-Knock-Out-Box-Black/dp/B0016J7YQM


Thanks for the link, I've got something similar, a Hasbean one, but it's too small so was looking for something decent, a bit more 'commercial' if you will but they are bloody expensive.

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/knock-out_tube.html


----------



## jeebsy

35-40 is the rough going rate for stainless drawers


----------



## twotone

jeebsy said:


> 35-40 is the rough going rate for stainless drawers


Second hand or new?

If new, linky?

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy

Second hand, on here. New you're talking 65/70


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

cracker666 said:


> Back on subject.
> 
> The wife bought me a new Gaggia Classic, not the v2 2015.
> 
> The v2 was £299.00
> 
> The v1 was £220. Inc coffe club stuff.


Not sure why people are still quoting such high prices for the 2015 stainless steel boiler version when they can be had for £238.99

http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/Item/gaggia-classic-ri9403-18-coffee-maker


----------



## tombunton

The Gaggia Classic's price varies so much, Amazon has some ridiculous prices for new, and the prices for used varies on eBay too. No shortage that's for sure.


----------



## cracker666

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Not sure why people are still quoting such high prices for the 2015 stainless steel boiler version when they can be had for £238.99
> 
> http://www.cheapelectricals.co.uk/Item/gaggia-classic-ri9403-18-coffee-maker


What extras did you get with yours.

Ours was gifted from Gagia inc gaggia club membership

Thermometer.

Shot glass

St st Milk jug

St st Choc shaker

Descale stuff.

Dvd

Beans 500kg


----------



## Scotford

cracker666 said:


> Beans 500kg


----------



## billred79

Thanks for the feedback on this


----------



## billred79

need to post a few more times


----------



## groo

Thx for info - i'm a newbie as well and looking to get started, so this is all useful. Hopefully it will be an informed first purchase!


----------



## Dallah

FYI I just bought a Grindenstein from Sizzle, which is Ocado's online kitchenware store (https://sizzle.co.uk/search?entry=grindenstein). Once I applied 15% off for first purchase at Sizzle ( VOU289636556 ) I got it for £12.45 which I am pretty sure is the best price in UK right now.


----------

